# Cosmos II vom Chip.de getestet.



## violinista7000 (27. Dezember 2011)

Chip.de hat das Cosmos II getestet und Bilder gepostet. Laut Chip.de misst das Cosmos II 344 x 704 x 664 und wiegt stolze 22 Kg. Man kann bis zum 13 HDDs einbauen und es gibt Platz genug für WaKüs.

Das Cosmos II wir laut Cooler Master im Februar 2012 gelauncht, und wird rund 340 € kosten. 

Chip.de gibt keine Angaben über Kühlleistung, oder Lautstärke der mitgelieferten Lüfter, also da müssen wir auf ein Test vom PCGH warten. 

Bilder und noch mehr informationen direkt bei Chip.de:

Artikel: Cosmos II: Riesen-Gehäuse für große Bedürfnisse - News - CHIP Online

Fotogalerie: Cooler Master Cosmos II: Monstergehäuse für Riesenansprüche - Bilder - CHIP Online


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Dezember 2011)

Sieht dem Vorgänger ja ziemlich ähnlich. Ist nicht mein Fall, bei dem Preis nehme ich ich da doch lieber das Corsair 800D. Finde zum Vorgänger definitiv wertiger und solider, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das die in dem Bereich nachgebessert haben


----------



## ~3χT@~ (27. Dezember 2011)

Mein nächstes Gehäuse wird Defenitiv ein COsmos,doch Mir gefällt das "S" besser als das "2" 
Aber fürs erste reicht mein Phantom noch aus.


----------



## PixelSign (27. Dezember 2011)

340€


----------



## violinista7000 (27. Dezember 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Sieht dem Vorgänger ja ziemlich ähnlich. Ist nicht mein Fall, bei dem Preis nehme ich ich da doch lieber das Corsair 800D. Finde zum Vorgänger definitiv wertiger und solider, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das die in dem Bereich nachgebessert haben


 
Das ist ja ne Geschmack Sache. 

Ich habe auf dieses Baby gewartet, aber 340 € + 22 Kg Leergewicht sind mir etwas zu viel... da muss ich weiter überlegen.


----------



## KillerCroc (27. Dezember 2011)

Überzeugt mich nicht. So viele Neuerungen scheint es ja nicht zu geben.


----------



## derP4computer (27. Dezember 2011)

violinista7000 schrieb:


> Das ist ja ne Geschmack Sache.
> 
> Ich habe auf dieses Baby gewartet, aber 340 € + 22 Kg Leergewicht sind mir etwas zu viel... da muss ich weiter überlegen.


 Das Gewicht finde ich jetzt garnicht so schlimm, eher das Design und der Preis.


----------



## lunar19 (27. Dezember 2011)

> Das Gewicht finde ich jetzt garnicht so schlimm, eher das Design und der Preis.



Mir ist das Gehäuse zu rund  Und ja, das Geld ist es mir nicht wert


----------



## Koyote (27. Dezember 2011)

Wow, großes Ding. Wäre mir persönlich zu verspielt das Teil, zu viele Rundungen etc.


----------



## violinista7000 (27. Dezember 2011)

derP4computer schrieb:


> Das Gewicht finde ich jetzt garnicht so schlimm, eher das Design und der Preis.



Das Design stört mir gar nicht, aber weil ich Bodenheizung habe, kann ich mein PC nicht am Boden haben, das habe ich vor zwei Winter gelernt, als sich meine GraKa verabschiedet hat.


----------



## Blutengel (27. Dezember 2011)

Ich finde die Gehäuse der Cosmos Serie optisch einfach genialst  auch wenn ich das 2er nicht ganz so schön finde. (Innenraum)

Irgendwann werd ich mal schauen das ich n gebrauchtes Cosmos S als Grundlage für ein Casemod bekomme


----------



## Joker_68 (27. Dezember 2011)

Also wenn ich jetzt mal mit meinem Cosmos S vergleiche: Ich find den Cosmos S von außen um Längen besser, allerdings gefällt mir der Innenraum vom Cosmos 2 irgendwie "durchdachter"... Aber 350 Schleifen?! Wer kauft denn sowas?!
Ich fand 210 für nen Cosmos S schon extrem happig...

@Blutengel:
Wenn du nen gebrauchten Cosmos S suchst, schreib mir ne PN ...


----------



## violinista7000 (27. Dezember 2011)

Joker_68 schrieb:


> Also wenn ich jetzt mal mit meinem Cosmos S vergleiche: Ich find den Cosmos S von außen um Längen besser, allerdings gefällt mir der Innenraum vom Cosmos 2 irgendwie "durchdachter"...



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen, damals habe ich eine Weiterentwicklung des Cosmos S gewartet. 

Nach 3 Monate ist der Preis bestimmt unter 300 gesunken.


----------



## Standeck (27. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab das Cosmos S. Ich hoffe sie haben im Vergleich zum S den Einschaltknopf endlich gegen einen getauscht, der immer funktioniert. (Ein Touchknopf, der immer Mucken macht). Ein Resetknopf wäre aber auch mal nett. Ansonsten ist das S aber ein Top Case, aber den Preis von 340 Euro würde ich nicht bezahlen für das 2er. Ausser ich hätte vor mir ein XL oder E-ATX System reinzuklatschen.


----------



## alm0st (27. Dezember 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Sieht dem Vorgänger ja ziemlich ähnlich. Ist nicht mein Fall, bei dem Preis nehme ich ich da doch lieber das Corsair 800D. Finde zum Vorgänger definitiv wertiger und solider, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das die in dem Bereich nachgebessert haben


 
Das gleiche dachte ich mir auch. Für den Preis finde ich das 800D wesentlich edler und hochwertiger.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (27. Dezember 2011)

Geniales Case, optisch sehr gelungen, verdammt groß, viele Möglichkeiten. Aber der Preis ist dann doch zu hoch. Hoffentlich wird der noch gewaltig sinken, sonst haben die CM-Jungs kaum Abnehmer.

Aber mal wieder ein Chip-typischer Test. Für den Laien wird alles gesagt: Groß und viele HDDs und Karten, aber der Kenner bekommt wieder mal seinen Lutscher nicht. Was mit mit der Kühlleistung? Einbauschwierigkeiten? Lautstärke?


----------



## Horilein (27. Dezember 2011)

Ich find das dingen Schick....aber 340 € 
Da gibbet richtig gute Gehäuse für.
Und in Zeiten von USB 3.0 brauch ich IM Gehäuse nicht soviele Platten.
Aber jeder wie er mag


----------



## turbosnake (27. Dezember 2011)

Wie 90% aller aktuellen Case für mich nicht brauchbar.


----------



## needit (27. Dezember 2011)

das gehäuse hat mich auch in der ersten version noch nie angemacht


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Dezember 2011)

Interessant fand ich es damals schon bis ich das 1. mal damit spielen durfte. Auch fand ich dehren Support nicht dolle ( Memo an mich Gehäuse entsorgen )


----------



## Joker_68 (27. Dezember 2011)

Genial am 1. Cosmos fand ich das man es gescheit dämmen kann, was man vom Cosmos S ja nicht gerade behaupten kann ... Aber ich bin mal gespannt wie sich gerade die Tests im Sinne von Lautstärke und Kühlleistung bemerkbar im Vergleich zum Cosmos S machen...

Es bleibt also spannend


----------



## euMelBeumel (27. Dezember 2011)

22kg Leergewicht, wer soll denn damit was anfangen? Und für das Geld bekomme ich locker große Lian Li's, die mehr Platz haben, nicht mal die Hälfte wiegen und auch noch besser aussehen (Geschmackssache). Hab den Hype ums Cosmos nie verstanden, zumal jeder Kumpel der das Ding hatte sich meist beschwert hat. Aber wems gefällt, der soll zuschlagen


----------



## Blutengel (27. Dezember 2011)

22kg iss doch net schwer 

Solltest mal meinen Chieftec Vollmod mit Echtholzfront (Bankirai Eisenholz)  auf die Waage stellen


----------



## Woiferl94 (27. Dezember 2011)

Also mir gefällt der Cosmos 2 sowie der Cosmos S überhaupt nicht, aber wie man so schön sagt die Optik liegt im Auge des Betrachters.


----------



## freakyd84 (27. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe mich total auf das Gehäuse gefreut... aber 350 Kröten  mit so um die 250 könnte ich mich noch damit anfreunden aber 350 ist mir zuteuer. Da bleibt der Cosmos 1000 doch noch ne weile bei mir


----------



## GTA 3 (28. Dezember 2011)

Und war soll das Gehäuse mehr Wert als >300€ haben ? Ich seh da ehrlich gesagt keine so große Unterschiede bei den Funktionen, wenn ich das Aussehen mal nicht erwähne...


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (28. Dezember 2011)

Fuer die anvisierte Asche, hole ich mir (wenn es denn mal zur Debatte steht), dann doch lieber ein Lian Li PC-P80N Armorsuit.


----------



## Research (28. Dezember 2011)

Viel Platz, aber wo soll da eine WaKü rein passen? Oben und hinten? Event. hinter den 5,25"? Sehr mager.

Lieber 200€ Sparen und das Elysium nehmen. PCGH TEST, BITTE.

Über Geschmack lässt sich streiten (jedem das Seine).


----------



## poiu (28. Dezember 2011)

> Cosmos II vom Chip.de getestet.





 chip hat mal was getestet, ich bin sprachlos egentlich machen die doch nur noch mit Software Tunining Artikeln und blabla auf sich aufmerksam


ganz ehrlich das ist doch mal wirklich eine News wert seit gefühlt 10 Jahren wieder ein Test bei CHIP


----------



## Darkfleet85 (28. Dezember 2011)

so wie die das verkabelt haben kann das ja nicht gut aussehen, einfach lächerlich


----------



## hirschi-94 (28. Dezember 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> so wie die das verkabelt haben kann das ja nicht gut aussehen, einfach lächerlich


 
Endlich fällt es mal jemandem auf. In dem Case steckt doch so viel Potential was KM angeht und die schaffen es nicht mal den 24Pin Strang hinten zu verlegen und noch dazu ist nicht einmal die Grafikkarte angeschlossen.


----------



## alterhaken (28. Dezember 2011)

Dieses Gehäuse soll mehr als eine GraKa aus 570 oder 6970 Reihe wert sein? Anschaffung von so was ist mehr als pure Geldverschwendung.


----------



## Seeefe (28. Dezember 2011)

22Kg Leergewicht 
Ne da muss ich passen, das ist mir aber mal sowas von zuviel  Mehr als 10Kg wird ein Gehäuse bei mir nicht haben bzw. hatte nie mehr^^

Naja und dann noch die 340€  Da Bau ich mir lieber selber eins


----------



## poiu (28. Dezember 2011)

@Darkfleet85 & Hirschi



leist euch mal einige Chip tests durch die sind sowas von oberflächlich und schlecht 


jeder usertest ist 100mal besser als der Crap denn Chip als Test bezeichnet 


sorry für die Kritik an chip, aber mich wundert es immer wieder warum es die noch gibt, früher waren die mal soo gut 


na ja eine theroie besagt das die ganzen Unis, IT Freaks usw. einfach vergessen haben ihr Abo abzubestellen


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (28. Dezember 2011)

Danke, poiu, genau das meine ich. Chip ist inzwischen so verdammt schlecht. In ihren Tests wird nur Müll erzahlt, oberflächlich, unvollständig und nicht selten auch falsch, sie sind Samsung-Fanboys (merkt man in Smartphone-Tests) und dazu ist das Forum voll von Unwissenden, die schon leuten k-CPUs und ein H61-Brett empfohlen haben und keiner sagt was dagegen. 

Deswegen würde ich auf den Chip-Test nicht zu viel geben. Wartet lieber auch den ersten Verrückten, der dich das Case für das geld holt.


----------



## Bumbaclot (28. Dezember 2011)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> die schon leuten k-CPUs und ein H61-Brett empfohlen haben und keiner sagt was dagegen.



Kenne den Sachverhalt jetzt nicht genau, aber das muss keine "unpassende" Kombination sein (oder von einem Unwissendem erstellt worden sein). Wenn man z.b. den 2500 nimmt, da ist beim "K" Modell nicht nur der freie Multi ein Kaufgrund , sondern auch die HD3000 IGPU. Der 2500 (ohne "K") wurde nur mit einer HD2000 bestückt. Von daher sind die 10€ mehr schon recht gut investiert. Und ein H61 Board kann zur Bildausgabe verwendet werden (falls entsprechend ausgerüstet).


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (28. Dezember 2011)

*den Kollegen von Chip.de ein Stativ schenkt*


----------



## Jamrock (28. Dezember 2011)

Da muss ich euch recht geben. War jetzt einer der ersten Chiptests die ich "gelesen" habe und muss sagen, dass jeder User so etwas ausführlicher und besser gemacht hätte...
Beim Gehäuse selbst frage ich mich was wirklich den Preis rechtfertigt (außer evtl das prestige) O_o.

Das Design finde ich jetzt nicht soo schlecht, aber bei 22kg wurdeoffensichtlich nichtmal viel Alluminium verwendet, was man eig. erwarten könnte bei einem solchen Preis.


----------



## AeroX (28. Dezember 2011)

Schickes Teil, hatte das Comos 2 auch schon welches mir aber leicht besser gefällt. Aber das schwarz ist Edel!


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (28. Dezember 2011)

Bumbaclot schrieb:


> Kenne den Sachverhalt jetzt nicht genau, aber das muss keine "unpassende" Kombination sein (oder von einem Unwissendem erstellt worden sein). Wenn man z.b. den 2500 nimmt, da ist beim "K" Modell nicht nur der freie Multi ein Kaufgrund , sondern auch die HD3000 IGPU. Der 2500 (ohne "K") wurde nur mit einer HD2000 bestückt. Von daher sind die 10€ mehr schon recht gut investiert. Und ein H61 Board kann zur Bildausgabe verwendet werden (falls entsprechend ausgerüstet).


 
Jaja, dessen bin ich mir bewusst. Nur wenn der Threadersteller OC und ein SLI-Gespann wünscht, bezweifle ich:
1. Dass er die HD3000 nutzen wird.
2. Dass er es mit nem H61iCafe schafft brauchbares OC zu betreiben.


----------



## Bumbaclot (28. Dezember 2011)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Jaja, dessen bin ich mir bewusst. Nur wenn der Threadersteller OC und ein SLI-Gespann wünscht, bezweifle ich:
> 1. Dass er die HD3000 nutzen wird.
> 2. Dass er es mit nem H61iCafe schafft brauchbares OC zu betreiben.



Das ASRock Board kann weder das eine noch das andere, somit ist das Board natürlich total falsch gewählt. Aber meinte ja auch schon, das ich den Sachverhalt nicht kenne. Man kann Deine Aussage halt auch so verstehen, das eine Kombination aus H61 und 2500K generell sinnfrei wäre. 


Btt.: Den Test von Chip.de habe ich mittlerweile gelesen (weil mich das Case interessiert), aber wichtige Fragen wurden nicht beantwortet. Als Info-Artikel zu gebrauchen, aber einen Test stell ich mir doch anders vor.


----------



## kazzig (30. Dezember 2011)

Hallo, ich heiße Cosmos 2! Ich bin *hässlich*, *überteuert* und wurde von Chip getestet.

Mal abgesehen von dem Design. Soll mir bitte einer erklären, welche Eigenschaft den Preis rechtfertigt!? Ist da noch irgendwo Blattgold mitverarbeitet, das man nicht sieht?


----------



## eskalation (30. Dezember 2011)

Finds auch heftig... 340€ was man damit alles anstellen könnte. (Träum)


----------



## Robonator (30. Dezember 2011)

Total hässlich. Das Geld würde ich lieber in ein großes Lian Li investieren


----------



## ArMyHuHn (30. Dezember 2011)

Für mich wäre das Case auch nix die Formen sind zu verspielt. Da bleibe ich doch lieber bei dem  : AeroCool  X Predator Evil Black Edition


----------



## 0815klimshuck (30. Dezember 2011)

für das geld würd ich mir lieber ne neue Graka, CPU, MB, RAM oder eine neue WaKü kaufen


----------



## Brainorg (31. Dezember 2011)

Schlecht ist es ja nicht, aber da bleibe ich lieber beim Phantom.
Und 340€ wären definitiv etwas übertreiben für nen Case.
Die Bilder in der Gallerie sind ja teilweiße richtig grausam und sehen aus als ob sie mit ner 1MP Handycam gemacht wurden 
Bzw. die Verkabelung von CHIP sagt ja eigtl. schon alles über den "Test" aus


----------



## Koyote (31. Dezember 2011)

Kabeldurchführungen schön und gut und was es sonst so für praktischen Sachen hat, aber über 300€ ?


----------



## leorphee (2. Januar 2012)

Preis definitiv zu hoch, da sind wir uns ja alle einig.
Design? Hm ich habe das S" und habe auch darauf gewartet etwas neues von der Serie zu sehen, aber wir schon einige erwähnt haben, nicht das Optimum vom Design. Innen finde ich es besser, dass die Anordnung für die Festplatten mit Lüfter unten angebracht ist, ja finde ich schon sehr gut. Auch den Zwischenboden zum Netzteil, finde ich gut, aber die Front... jein, den Schiebeschlitten vor den Laufwerken mag ich nicht. Die offene Mesh Variante vom S fand ich besser. Die Rückseite ist besser gemacht, mehr Kabeldurchführungen und gutes ran kommen bei der CPU Lüftermontage.
was soll's das S schmückt sich immer noch.


----------

